# New chicks



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

These three born today...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Little fuzzies!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Waiting on 2 more to hatch .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute! Good luck with the hatch.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, plus im.waiting on 6 more eggs under a broody. All chicks are being sold. I have 5 girls sold already


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Little peanut is now with its siblings.


----------

